# Hector goby passed



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

My first fish loss in this tank. I hadn't seen him out in the open for a couple days but I could see him in his hiding area. Figured he was coming out and eating when we weren't around. This morning he was out and on his side laboring. Scooped him out of the tank and placed him in a smaller container with tank water. He looked very skinny. Tried to put some food in to see if I could trigger a feeding but no luck as he passed within an hour or so. I have a feeling he starved to death as I never saw him eat any prepeared food. He just nipped at the rocks and sifted the sand.

No other signs of anything wrong with him. I'm thinking my tank is just not establshed enough for this type of fish and possible the blenny? Lesson learned the hard way. Make the lfs feed them and see if they take prepared food before purchasing. Sucks, this was such a cool little fish too.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Also wondering if I should take him to the lfs. One of them will cut open to check for any signs of internal parasites and the like or just chuck this one up to a learning lesson?


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh no! It's such an interesting little fish too! Reading about yours prompted me to purchase one!

I think you should take it to the shop if they check for internal parasites! If he was infected it would be good to know if its going around the tank.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, if I have time, I may do that. No other signs of problems with anyone else cept the blenny who wont eat.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I wanted to try this for those who aren't eating. Though I haven't run into that problem yet.

Aquarium Nutrition & Food Supplements: Kent Marine Garlic Xtreme (Extreme)


----------

